# This is neat. Paracord tool.



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.spooltool.us/#!store/c1f6s










It holds up to 100ft or 550 cord, it has a cutter, holds a mini bic lighter, and has little pull thru notches to wipe the melted end.

John


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Neat. It would be useful for all the paracord we have floating around the house.


----------



## Cheryl_Miller (Sep 29, 2013)

awesome!! ...and it's cheaper than i thought it would be.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

I have two. They are great. Just as advertised.

Just my opinion.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Tools are always a welcome addition to the kits.


----------

